
EnergyBar – Supercharge Your Mac's Touch Bar [GitHub – Open Source] - billziss
https://github.com/billziss-gh/EnergyBar
======
chmaynard
This developer's GitHub profile is astonishing -- so many repos, and so much
activity in areas that interest me. I'm looking forward to experimenting with
EnergyBar and studying the source code.

